# Why Japan’s Rail Workers Can’t Stop Pointing At Things



## TinCan782 (Mar 29, 2017)

Interesting safety practice...sounds like its effective.

"A seemingly silly gesture is done for the sake of safety."http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/pointing-and-calling-japan-trains


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 29, 2017)

Japanese rail workers ain't got nothin' on this guy...


----------



## Anderson (Mar 29, 2017)

It was nice of the article to point that out...

I'm here all night, try the veal.


----------



## Paul Dow (Mar 29, 2017)

Actually, there's a lot of pointing going on in the good 'ol US of A too.

https://youtu.be/i9jIsxQNz0MA


----------



## railiner (Mar 31, 2017)

This practice in New York was adopted by the MTA, after a few incidents of Conductor's opening subway train doors when the entire train was not stopped at station platforms, or worse, opened on the wrong side of train.

It has been effective in eliminating those incidents.


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 28, 2017)

I remember as a kid a particular engineer who was not only pointy, but very vocal about it. Easy to hear everything he had to say about what he was pointing at!


----------



## Shortline (May 19, 2017)

It's f it's stupid, but it works, it's not stupid. (Old military wisdom)


----------

